

The Self-Assembly Line : When the Pieces Put Themselves Together - sravfeyn
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/07/11/when-the-pieces-put-themselves-together/?ref=technology&gwh=BAE73DD8827E3028E55A1B8C8ECE93F6

======
sravfeyn
Here's a Video demo <http://vimeo.com/38067834>

I couldn't find much information on how that happens!

~~~
sp332
Magnets.

~~~
sravfeyn
Obviously not! That would be kind of mechanical then, and it had nothing to
Molecular Biology

~~~
sp332
From the article: _Those toys are based on biological forms — an enzyme, a
protein, a virus — and are made up of four, eight, or 12 plastic parts with
tiny magnets inside._ The shape in the video clearly uses magnets to assemble.

